# Is 14 weeks too early to start feeding 2x a day?



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne had a vet appointment last night for her 3rd round of shots. The vet asked me how many times a day I feed her, and I told him 3x. He said that she should be reduced to 2x a day now. I thought that you shouldn't move them to 2x a day until much older than 14 weeks! He did ask me how she did at lunchtime, and I must say, that is the meal that I have the hardest time getting her to eat. So could she be ready to move to 2? Just want to know what others opinions on this are....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

IMO, yes, it is too early.

I cut down to 2 meals a day when my GSD was 6 months old.

How many cups total do you feed her a day?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Some feed 3x's a day for longer, others never feed 3 times a day. Usually by 3 - 4 months (where your dog is) I go to 2 feedings a day. At 14 wks, there really is no right or wrong answer. You're going to get all sorts of replies of when people switched their dog. But the answer is - what works for you and your dog is the right answer. 14 wks is old enough to be down to 2 meals a day. Whether you want to or not is your call. You aren't hurting anything by continuing on, nor are you by going to two a day.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I'm having issues with Odin's lunch meal as well. He doesn't want to eat, or rather he will eat a little bit and leave his bowl. I'm thinking he's not hungry at lunchtime. I'm afraid to feed him 2x a day being he is only 12 weeks old but if he doesn't want to eat, he's telling me he's still full.

I'm thinking of feeding later morning like 9 and then 7 pm and see how it goes.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If she doesn't want her midday meal she is ready to go to 2x a day and just add a little to breakfast and lunch- if she eats that 3rd meal with gusto, but is lean keep it. Zoe was down to 2x a day at that age because she was a tank and always eats with gusto so I cut her back


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When you reduce the meals to two per day, you should include a midnight snack for a month or so, it will help pup thru the night and lessen the chance of early morning bile barf.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies! She still is eating only a fraction of her lunch...so I think I'll keep 3 meals, but add more to morning and night...and only do a small lunch...and move to just slowly eliminate the lunch meal. We'll see how it goes. It is a challenge regardless, because she is just not a big eater!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Make noon meal available but don't get anxious if she doesn't eat it. Mine was a light eater but maintained a good weight, slender but not thin. Your dog will tell you when she wants to eat. Mine is on self-feeding and chooses to eat at night although it is available all day. Occasionally, she will eat a cup during the day.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think i went to 2x's a day when my dog
was 6 months or older. since your dog doesn't
want lunch try 2x's a day. you can always
give a small snack/treat in between meals.
your dog will let you know what works for her.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Remember you don't ever _have_ to switch to 2x per day if you don't want. My dogs have always eaten 3x per day.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Mine would eat 20x a day if I let her! She is almost 5 months and still at 3x/day, but I am thinking of going to 2x. In fact on very active days I DO 2x, simply because I crate her before/after her meals and limit activity right after eating. So if we have a lot of activity, the lunch meal interferes.

Anyway, I agree with everyone else, no wrong answer here. Do what works for you both


----------

